# Name the Bunny.



## ~Wind~ (Sep 7, 2011)

So we have a new Mini Rex Buck who needs a name...
Please suggest any names you think of. Hoping for something cute, easy to say, and that suit him. 
He is a very affectionate bunny and loves pets and cuddles.






















Thanks everyone!!


----------



## currycomb (Sep 7, 2011)

cuddle buck


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 7, 2011)

He looks like a Pumpkin to me!


----------



## dbunni (Sep 7, 2011)

"Doc" ... from the second pix ... Looks like he is saying ... What's up Doc?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know, every time I look at him, the name Winston pops in my head.  

He is beautiful.  Love his coloring.  

Congratulations and Good Luck with him.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 7, 2011)

Leo


----------



## Bedste (Sep 7, 2011)

Caramel


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 8, 2011)

Bedste said:
			
		

> Caramel


+1 on Caramel!

Shannon


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

"Munchkin" popped into my head.  He's sure a cutie!


----------



## manybirds (Sep 8, 2011)

Bocephus. garphunkle. kunee kunee. wabbito.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like a festus to me


----------



## manybirds (Sep 8, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Bocephus. garphunkle. kunee kunee. wabbito.


haha what u don't like those names?


----------



## ~Wind~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Lots of good names so far, but nothing that quite fits yet, keep them coming.


----------



## WildFire (Sep 8, 2011)

Neeko?
Jumper?
Hoot?


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 8, 2011)

Toffee?

Buttercup?

Peanut?

Reese? (notice a pattern here?)


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

"Peaches" comes to mind because of his coloring.  Or you can always go with "Bo" if you want something simple!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 9, 2011)

How about Smudge?  Or as DH says "Painting Accident".


----------



## Tracey (Sep 12, 2011)

Red?


----------



## Lizzie098 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmn, maybe how about the classic, 'Chester'? Or maybe Jeremy to be different? Whatever you pick, he sure is a really cute rabbit!!!


----------



## ~Wind~ (Sep 12, 2011)

So after having pics of him posted everywhere for name ideas we picked on that we thought matched perfectly. So we called him Cadbury, because he is the color of the inside of a chocolate cadbury cream egg lol

So Thanks everyone for the great ideas I have written most of them down to use in the future!


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 12, 2011)

~Wind~ said:
			
		

> So after having pics of him posted everywhere for name ideas we picked on that we thought matched perfectly. So we called him Cadbury, because he is the color of the inside of a chocolate cadbury cream egg lol
> 
> So Thanks everyone for the great ideas I have written most of them down to use in the future!


Aww, I like Cadbury!! Captain popped into my head when I saw his picture, but Cadbury fits him really well 
I laughed when you said you were making a list of names; my sister and I have been coming up with such a list (it's so ridiculous lol we have so many names) and it's with the pedigrees right now.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

He looks like the name "Scattered Sunshine" would fit him perfectly! Or just "Sunshine", "Sunny", or "Sun" for short.

He is super cute! Good Luck!


----------

